# Mega-Anabolics Alpha North Labs



## Mega-Anabolics (Jul 28, 2016)

We are a Canadian source for Alpha North Labs, feel free to check us out and look around our site .

A few things to note:

- We only ship within Canada
- There are no minimum orders
- Tracking number is provided shortly after confirmation of payment
- We will answer any questions you have about anything relevant
- Once you know what products you would like just inform us and we will get you a quote

Chow,

Mega-Anabolics


----------



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2016)

N-b-4 anal sex.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow, WTF!!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 28, 2016)

It's not chow. It's ciao.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 28, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> It's not chow. It's ciao.



He's talking about Chow from The Hangover.....duh


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 29, 2016)

Us Canadians wont stand for inferior gear being pushed around our block. Fukk off man....wait I'm soory, I didn't mean that eh. I'm truly soory there bud.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2016)

Do people really order from guys that just pop up and say they are legit lol?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> He's talking about Chow from The Hangover.....duh



you gonna fuk on me!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> He's talking about Chow from The Hangover.....duh



bahahahahahaha


----------



## Mega-Anabolics (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks guys for no offensive comments.

GuerillaKilla - "It's not chow. It's ciao." What does this mean?

Thanks Maintenance Man, Alpha North has been around for a while and has a good rep. Thanks for no hating. Nice pic too.

Bro Bundy I might wana stick around and be part of the community if you guys don't bash me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2016)

As long as your cool and follow the rules your welcome to chill with us


----------



## stonetag (Jul 29, 2016)

^^^^^What he said, I'm not seeing it happen though.


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Jul 29, 2016)

^^^^^ what these guys said. keep your cool, follow the rule.


----------

